# dogs on pedigree?



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Has anyone ever heard of these dogs?
My friend in Charlotte just bought an APBT and she asked me if I knew/heard of any of these dogs...I told her no, but maybe one of you have.

Angie's Blue Ice
Blue Steel
Geronimo
Ice's Blue Maggie
Boudreaux's Candy-Kriss
Sir Able Moses of Duke
Kent's Tara Lou
Ice's Blue Mercedes

She just sent me names through email.
I just thought I would ask.


----------

